# Riverside Ride



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone doing the Inland Express? I am gonig to do the 100 mile course. longest for me yet. I think i can handle it. I have doen 68 in the past with the same elevation gain.
http://www.riversidebicycleclub.org/


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

I should be there, as long as the profs don't assign extra reading. You doing the FOCUS century in Norwalk this Saturday?

GT


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

wasnt aware of it but my weekend calender is pretty full until after the 11th.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## casioqv (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll probably be there.


----------

